# Thoughts on Flamingo next week



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Plan on fishing Thursday - Saturday (April 23-25). Have been a few times around this time of year, but was interested if anyone advice. Fished tarpon on First National and snook along the beaches, as well inside. Any thoughts on other areas to think about? I am not looking for your spot, just trying to get a different opinion about the area down there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Head further south/southwest
Oxfoot and Schooner Banks have always been worth a visit.
Watch the birds to find the glass minnows.


----------



## Two Hooks (Nov 18, 2014)

Thank you Brett I will check it out. I will also make sure to post a report after the trip.


----------



## Gstrauss1 (May 26, 2015)

Has anybody been fishing flamingo lately. I'm new to that area was hoping to get some feedback where I should fish at. Anything helps so far I've only been fishing snake bight.


----------

